#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Onu fiberhome não alinha, não sincroniza na rede.

## ceanm

_Galera, boa tarde, algum de vocês já passou por esse problema de por exemploTenho sinal -18,-19,-20, um sinal bom mas a ONU não alinha, não sincroniza na rede para eu poder libera-la no acesso do cliente.) alguém aqui ja passou por esse problema e tem a solução?_

----------


## mrrinternet

Qual sua OLT?

----------


## ceanm

cara não tenho essa informação porque trabalho no suporte externo e tenho percebido isso em algumas ONUs e simplesmente troco por outra no cliente, mas pensei em buscar a solução desse problema, a OLT influi nesse caso? andei olhando aqui na internet a galera comenta ser firmware tambem...

----------

